# Connecting 2 Eheim 2217s's Outlet Hoses



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Is it safe and is there a way to connect the outlet hoses of 2 Eheim 2217s (using a T Joint or something) such that both the filters feed water to the same spray bar ?

Is it safe for the Filters or is there any chance of damage to the filters ? If its safe then kindly guide me on an efficient way to do this.

Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends, kindly guide me here.

Also wanted to know if I can keep the Inlets / Suction Ends ( The strainers that go inside the tank ) of 2 Eheim 2217's side by side (very near to each other) - Will it be safe or is it like they will disturb the water flow in to each other ?

Kindly guide me Friends...


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

nag...you can do what you'd like. If you have both of the outlet hoses going to a barbed "T" of the correct size for your hosing...they look like this....










...and they are widely available in the plumbing department in places like Home Depot and Lowes and any place like that...and then the single remaining "outlet" going to the spray bar. You should drill holes in the spray bar that would at least double the number of holes that are already in the spray bar from Eheim or you'll run into back pressure problems, though.

As for the intakes for each of the Eheims being next to each other, that's not a problem at all, although it's more efficientif they're on opposite ends of the tank. Still, you can do it the way you're inquiring about if you'd like.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would not recomend doing that. they will "fight" against each other so you will see a decrease in flow. I'd go with 2 spray bars,


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Thanks for the kind replies.

I've dropped the idea of connecting the 2 filters to a single spray bar, as I've thought of a more efficient and safe design.

Anyways, now I have to know and decide if I may keep the 2 Inlet Strainers (inside the tank, next to each other) - Will this be safe or will it affect the water inlet in to each other ? Kindly guide me..

Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

It's perfectly safe to have two inlet strainers in the tank near one another. It would be more effective to have them far from one another though, so that they can "clean" the whole tank more effectively and comletely.


----------

